# 12.31 Complete "life goals" list and letter



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

to therapist.

I'll be working hard tomorrow and all day on it. 

Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish you luck


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

be sure to post it here after you're done.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks you two. 

I'm not sure yet smiles.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

How do you plan on finding out Gerard? 

I like your signature, its cool and it says a lot.


----------

